# Amp help



## Bopster (Feb 18, 2010)

This is running Pro amps either QSC or Crown.
Does impedance effect sound quality for subwoofers? 
Say I am running 1 driver that has dual 4ohm voice coils, is it better to run a 2ohm load or an 8ohm load for SQ? 
I know the 2ohm load creates more heat for the amp and possibly a shorter lifespan even though the amp would be rated for a 2ohm load.
I can get more bang for the buck running 2ohm's. 

On the same subject, if I run 3 drivers that have dual 4ohm voice coils, does it matter if I wire them 2.66ohm parallel or 6ohm in series? 
I am assuming the amp would put out slightly less power than rated at 2ohm's if loaded at 2.66ohm's. 
As well that if run at 6ohm it would put out halfway between its output rating at 4ohm's and 8ohm's.
Is this correct?

Thanks in advance :help:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Manufacturers seem to say differing impedances dont affect the driver SQ. As long as your amp is happy with the load its presented with then there wont be any problems there either, and you usually get more watts that way.

IMO, how you wire the drivers will make more of a difference. If you wire them in series then the drivers will affect each other as the signal has to travel through the first driver to reach the second etc. I prefer to wire in parallel because of this, but being perfectly honest I havent done any major testing in this area to conclusively say one way is better than the other.


----------

